

Apple India's response on Facebook [Levity] - digamber_kamat
http://twitpic.com/5i1o5j

======
smashing
I think Apple makes products so good/popular that people feel it is their
right to own one, not a privilege. Also, I have had non-technical people use
"hanging" to describe a computer which had gone into an unresponsive state.
So, what's the big deal.

